# The Organic Witch (essential oils)



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Fast Shipping and a pleasure to do buisness with as always! I don't know if the prices are the best out there but they aren't bad when I did a quick comparison. 

www.theorganicwitch.com


----------

